# 1/11/2011 Fabius, NY



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Some driving home im my Grand Cherokee (no plow).


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

More pictures.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

More pictures..


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

And the last on my way to the day job..


----------

